# MONSTER SPECK on a fly



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

I don't know anything about this fish except that it was caught in Florida on a fly and is supposedly, pending review, going to be new WR. It also looks like they tried to keep it alive. We can only hope that it was released to spawn another day. Either way, that is one monster speck. I don't know what class tippet they are talking about (there is no all tackle WR in the fly records), but the one Bud Rowland caught in the Laguna Madre tipped the scales at 15.60 lbs.


----------



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

Animal,

This was posted on the General Fishing Board, and some 2coolers know the man personally. http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=110020

Read about it more on: http://www.inshore-fishing.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=12834 where the man himself tells the story.

Massive trout!


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

Thanks. I don't know how I missed it, but then again, I've been a little busy this week. Looking at the cooler in the skiff, can I assume they tried to keep the fish alive? Do you know if it was and, if so, were they able to release it back?


----------



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

Animal,

I don't know but I bet he'd answer your e-mails if you shot him a PM from the inshore-fishing board. I don't know him but from his comments he seems like a respectable person. And definately one heck of a trout fisherman.'

I've been looking for conditions like the past week for a while now. The stars are aligned for a blind casting trip chasing trophy trout, but I'm too busy at the moment. It's going off up and down the coast, but I'll never catch one sitting where I am.


----------



## sonofbuster (Sep 4, 2005)

Dang!


----------



## James Herman (Aug 7, 2004)

*Photo shop*

It's a dink anyway.


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

BS, when you look at his post and he gives you all the details of the catch and posts the pic of the fly, it's obvious that he's not trying to BS anyone. 

This weather is killing me. I have a window facing the flags and they have been hanging for the last 3 days. Of course it'll be two weeks before I can go, but I like April and May the best anyway. In the mean time, I'll stock up on my fly supply. 

Tight lines, Chris


----------



## sonofbuster (Sep 4, 2005)

who's got a good goto fly for surf trout? type/color/size?


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

Large clousers, decievers, Crease flies and EP baitfish flies would be a good starting point. I tied up some 2/0 chart/white clousers with a lot of pearl K-flash last summer and did well with it. I've also had good luck with a Firetiger Deceiver when the water is clear. The Pinfish Fly is another good speck fly.


----------



## James Herman (Aug 7, 2004)

*lol*

Just messen with ya AC, and yes I'm jealous.



Animal Chris said:


> BS, when you look at his post and he gives you all the details of the catch and posts the pic of the fly, it's obvious that he's not trying to BS anyone.
> 
> This weather is killing me. I have a window facing the flags and they have been hanging for the last 3 days. Of course it'll be two weeks before I can go, but I like April and May the best anyway. In the mean time, I'll stock up on my fly supply.
> 
> Tight lines, Chris


----------

